# procedi solo se



## scattolina

Salve ragazzi
scrivendo una email mi è sorto il dubbio quando usare seguir o continuar
Devo tradurre
*
procedi solo se lo vuoi continuare con il lavaggio*

Ho tradotto
*sólo sigue si quieres continuar con el lavado*.

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Neuromante

Ejecuta sólo si lo quieres continuar con el lavado.


Donde "ejecutar" equivale a "llevar a cabo".
Te remarco ese "lo" porque está en el original pero no me cuadra nada. Salvo que el contexto lo justifique


----------



## scattolina

scusa neuromante, ho sbagliato la frase originale. Non c'è "lo"

La frase corretta è 
*procedi solo se vuoi continuare con il lavaggio*

Quindi la traduzione sarebbe
*Ejecuta sólo si quieres continuar con el lavado

Grazie mille!
*


----------



## gatogab

scattolina said:


> Salve ragazzi
> scrivendo una email mi è sorto il dubbio quando usare seguir o continuar
> Devo tradurre
> 
> *procedi solo se lo vuoi continuare con il lavaggio*
> 
> Ho tradotto
> *sólo sigue si quieres continuar con el lavado*.
> 
> Grazie a tutti!


 
Di grammatica capisco poco e niente, ma mi rendo conto quando qualcosa non va, senza riuscire a spiegarlo accademicamente.
Cosa fa quel *'lo'*nella frase italiana e che manca in quella castigliana?

EDIT
Llegué atrasado

Domanda:
¿Por qué no usar _'proceder'?_


----------



## Neuromante

No, no. Sería "ejecutar" si tuviera el "lo" que implica que el "núcleo" se ha dicho antes y estás dando una indicación (Parecía un texto técnico).
En este caso, frase mucho más sencilla, yo diría simplemente: 
Hazlo sólo si quieres continuar con el lavado
Hazlo sólo si quieres seguir adelante con el lavado.

Depende de la intención, la primera es en el caso de que te refieras a dar por terminado o no el lavado. La segunda sería si estás hablando de tomar la decisión de lavar (Que puede ser antes o durante el lavado)

Es curioso, en este caso no se trata de un matiz de los verbos españoles, sino del verbo en italiano, que es más sutil.


----------



## scattolina

nel mio caso è per dire "*continua (a farlo) - solo se vuoi continuare con il lavaggio - 
*"a farlo" non c'è però

quindi va bene* ejecuta sólo ecc.? 
*


----------



## gatogab

scattolina said:


> nel mio caso è per dire "*continua (a farlo) - solo se vuoi continuare con il lavaggio - *
> "a farlo" non c'è però
> 
> quindi va bene* ejecuta sólo ecc.? *


Ma: 
ejecuta = esegui

Può andare*,* rispettando l'originale?


----------



## scattolina

Non proprio: qui vuol dire proprio "continua a fare una cosa"


----------



## gatogab

scattolina said:


> Non proprio: qui vuol dire proprio "continua a fare una cosa"


¿Algo así?



> Proceder (Del lat. procedĕre).
> 3. intr. Dicho de una persona o de una cosa: Ir en realidad o figuradamente tras otra u otras guardando cierto orden.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Neuromante

A ver:
¿Cual es el contexto y el tono de la frase?
Porque "ejecutar" "seguir" "proceder" tienen contextos muy distintos. Al margen que el trato sea de usted o de tú


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> A ver:
> ¿Cual es el contexto y el tono de la frase?
> Porque "ejecutar" "seguir" "proceder" tienen contextos muy distintos. Al margen que el trato sea de usted o de tú





> Proceder
> 6. intr. Pasar a poner en ejecución algo a lo cual precedieron algunas diligencias. *"Proceder a la elección de Papa"*
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## scattolina

E' un avvertimento... "continua solo se vuoi continuare il lavaggio, altrimenti non continuare..
non so come spiegarlo meglio...


----------



## Neuromante

Sin poner en que situación se dice...
¿A un amigo? ¿En unas instrucciones en el trabajo? ¿Un depliant? No es explicarlo, es decir el contexto.

Prueba con "Continúa solo si..."


----------



## scattolina

Se dice, por ejemplo, a un amigo para explicarle que continúando a hacer (pulsar un botón o añadiendo detergente o algo más, por ejemplo) continuará el lavado...


----------



## gatogab

Proceder sólo si continuas el lavado...


----------



## Neuromante

Me da la sensación de que es.
*Si quieres seguir/continuar con el lavado, adelante... (  , hazlo)* con el verbo en infinitivo, como lo he puesto.


La propuesta de Gato significa que puedes seguir adelante con algo sólo en el caso de que no interrumpas el lavado. Es decir, invierte la causa/efecto de las dos acciones "Continuando a lavar se podrá hacer XXX" en vez de "Continuando XXX se seguirá lavando" Esto al margen de que mi propuesta sea o no sea correcta, que con el contexto creo que si que lo es.


----------



## scattolina

"*Hazlo sólo si quieres seguir con el lavado*"
¿Queda bien? si este queda bien, es la mejor frase....


----------



## gatogab

í





scattolina said:


> "*Hazlo sólo si quieres seguir con el lavado*"
> ¿Queda bien? si este queda bien, es la mejor frase....


 
Se si adatta al contesto, può andare bene. 
Ma non mi pare corretto se ho presente la tua frase iniziale, la quale mi pare essere uscita da un manuale d'istruzioni.


----------



## scattolina

Pues, *Continúa **sólo si quieres seguir con el lavado *es la mejor...


----------



## gatogab

scattolina said:


> Pues, *Continúa **sólo si quieres seguir con el lavado *es la mejor...


Evviva!!


----------



## scattolina

:d :d :d


----------

